# Winter



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Winter*
> _By Snorlax_
> 
> Winter is the dawn
> ...



HAI MR. WINTER! Hurry the hell up and get to Australia already! D:


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

This isn't the right place to post this...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> This isn't the right place to post this...


It might be if you think of art in a broad sense. Some people consider art to be the creative expression of someone. This is a poem. I guess you can say it's "creative expression"!

Good poem. Winter's awesome! Too bad, it's gone. Shitty summer awaits for me.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Good poem. Winter's awesome! Too bad, it's gone. Shitty summer awaits for me.
> It'll be Winter soon in Australia! :3
> 
> QUOTE(Arctic @ Apr 6 2010, 10:03 PM) This isn't the right place to post this...


It's a type of art. :]


----------



## rooshidavid (Apr 16, 2010)

I am supportive that it is art session so, it is obvious that such post should be posted here. The poem is very simple and cute. It smells out as if it is composed within 4 to 5minutes. My  perception states that it can be improved and can be more articulate. Also it needs editing for language and also for rhyming words.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 16, 2010)

rooshidavid said:
			
		

> I am supportive that it is art session so, it is obvious that such post should be posted here. The poem is very simple and cute. It smells out as if it is composed within 4 to 5minutes. My  perception states that it can be improved and can be more articulate. Also it needs editing for language and also for rhyming words.


I wrote this two years ago and just recently posted it.
I too think that I could improve word usage and rhythm, but I'm not planning on publishing any poetry books (yet).


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 23, 2010)

fannnkobe said:
			
		

> Awesome


Again, thankyou.


----------

